# Mormon crickets



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anybody found any swarms yet this year? Where?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, they were crossing the road pretty heavy about a month ago on SR 130 between Minersville and Cedar City.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bucksnort said:


> Has anybody found any swarms yet this year? Where?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


You a collector?


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> You a collector?


No, I just want to show my kids a swarm.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bucksnort said:


> No, I just want to show my kids a swarm.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Cool. I was mostly just messing with ya.  mostly....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My wife and I were just talking about those crickets yesterday as we drove through Lofgren. We used to see them all the time on that stretch of highway.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Dang Mormons and their crickets!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Cool. I was mostly just messing with ya.  mostly....


Hey Bow hunt! Are you an Aliens fan!?






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I refer to them as "devil crickets"


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

you can tell they are Mormon crickets cause they go in pairs wearing little white shirts and ties.


----------

